# انهيار الاعمدة الخرسانية



## محغح (18 يناير 2008)

هل تعطي الاعمدة الخرسانية انذارا قبل انهيارها و ما هي هذه الانذارات؟


----------



## سامح مبروك (21 يناير 2008)

الحمدلله وكفي وسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى

بالطبع أخي الكريم يحدث انذارات عديدة قبل انهيار الأعمدة الخرسانية لعل أهمها هو ظهور الشقوق الطولية بالعمود ولكن يجب التفريق بين شقوق البياض و شقوق الخرسانة بطريقتين أولاهما هو أن الشق بالخرسانة يكون كبير وأن الشق بالخرسانة أيضاً يتزايد باستمرار وفي حالة تأكد أن الشروخ في خرسانة العمود يجب المسارعة بعمل ما يسمى قميص للعمود وهو موضوع طويل يحتاج الى كثير من الشرح ملخصه هو عمل زيادة لقطاع العمود بسبب عدم مناسبة قطاع العمود الحالى للأحمال الواقعة عليه وإليك بعض الملفات التي قد تساعدك في الإلمام بفكرة عامة عن موضوع عمل القمصان للأعمدة... والله تعالي أعلى وأعلم


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (21 يناير 2008)

f[] dh [lhui hkh tvpkh fd;l ,vfkh luh;l


----------



## م محمد كرم (21 يناير 2008)

الف شكر يبشمهندس


----------



## مهندس قروي (23 أغسطس 2008)

بالطبع هناك التشققات وهناك أيضا بروز آثار الصدا بالنسبة للقضبان المتآكلة مما يؤدي إلى تشقق الخرسانة,


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 أغسطس 2008)

الاخوة الكرام / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاعمده لا تعطي اي انذارات في انهيارها - يعني لو العمودج معرض لاحمال اكتر من الاحمال اللي يقدر يقاومها سينهار علي الفور وبطريقه قاصفه - يعني بدون انذارات - 

انما الشروخ اللي بتظهر في العمود نتيجة صدء الحديد وبالتالي زيادة حجم الحديد وده بيؤدي الي سقوط الغطاء الخرساني نتيجه تلك الزياده - والمفروض ان كل هذة الامور بتكون غير مؤثرة علي مقاومة العمود للاحمال - يعني حتي بعد تلك الظروف فان مقاومة العمود اكبر من الاحمال الواقعه عليه 

ويتم الترميم في تلك الحاله لمنع تدهور القطاع الخرساني اكثر من ذلك حتي لا يتناقص قطاع العمود وبالتالي تقل مقاومته عن الاحمال الواقعه عليه ومن ثم يحدث الانهيار المفاجئ القاصف 

والله اعلي واعلم 

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## سلامعي (23 أغسطس 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء،

يرجى التمييز هنا بين تصرف الاعمدة ذات التسليح الجانبي الرابط (Tied RC Columns) وتلك ذات التسليح الجانبي الحلزوني (Spiral RC Columns). على فرض ان العمود هو من النوع القصير فان الفشل في النوع الاول يكون فجائيا اما فشل النوع الثاني فانه واعتمادا على الحصر (Confinement) الناتج من التسليح الجانبي يكون غير مفاجئ. يرجى الاطلاع على الصورة الرفقة لتوضيح ذلك. اما تصرف الاعمدة الطويلة فانه اكثر تعقيدا لتأثير (Buckling) على تصرفه ايظا.

بالنسبة لموضوع تقوية الاعمدة بربط عمود جديد مع القديم فيرجى الانتباه الى مراحل تحميل كل منهما لضمان مشاركة العمود الجديد في الحمل قبل فشل القديم. قد يحتاج تحقيق ذلك الى تقليل الحمل على العمود القديم مؤقتا لغاية تحقيق قدرة التحمل للعمود الجديد.


----------



## مهندسة رضى (23 أغسطس 2008)

_جزاكم الله خير جميعا على المشاركات_​


----------



## سحووره الأموره (23 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## إسلام علي (23 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ماجدان (23 أغسطس 2008)

أوافق كلام م. محى بشده 
كلام صحيح 100 %

* العمود عنصر إنضغاطى يعنى الخرسانه هى الأهم فيه أما الحديد بيتحط لأسباب أحنا عارفنها 
فلما يحصل إنهيار فى الخرسانه تحت تأثير الضغط بيكون 
بدون أى إنذارات على الإطلاق 
بالعكس ده بيكون إنهيار مفاجىء تماما يصل إلى حد الإنفجار المدوى كالقنابل 

وأما عن الشروخ فلا أستطيع الزياده على مداخلة الأستاذ م. محى 
إلا أن الحديد مش محطوط عشان يشسل إجهادات الضغط فلما يصدأ ينهار العمود 
وشكرا 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## أبو جمانة المصري (23 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ المصري جليدان 
السلام عليكم
الحديد الطولي يتحمل جزء في الضغط حسب نسبته في القطاع وذلك حسب معادلة الضغط.35fcu*Ac+.67fy*As
وأريد اضافة الشكر للأخ سلامعي مع اضافة أن العمود القصير لا يعطي اي انذارات قبل 80% من الحمل اقصى وشكرا


----------



## ahmed_civil (24 أغسطس 2008)

ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد


----------



## ahmed_civil (24 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (24 أغسطس 2008)

شكر جزيل للجميع


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 أغسطس 2008)

أبو جمانة المصري قال:


> الأخ المصري جليدان
> السلام عليكم
> الحديد الطولي يتحمل_ جزء في الضغط_ حسب نسبته في القطاع وذلك حسب معادلة الضغط.35fcu*ac+.67fy*as
> وأريد اضافة الشكر للأخ سلامعي مع اضافة أن العمود القصير لا يعطي اي انذارات قبل 80% من الحمل اقصى وشكرا


 
الاخ الكريم ابو جمانه / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حتي لو تحمل الحديد الطولي جزؤ في الضغط فهذا ليس معناه وجود انذارات عند الانهيار ,,,, حيث الانذارات هي ان يتم حدوث شروخ في القطاع في في اماكن الشد - التي يتكفل بتحمل اجهادات الشد فيها الحديد فقط - وعندما يكون الحديد تعرض لاجهادات تزيد من استطالته فان هذا يؤدي الي حدوث الشروخ حيث ان الحديد يريد ان ينفعل نظرا لتعرضه لاجهادات شد اكثر من احتماله المرن اي ان يصل لحالة الخضوع وبالتالي نظرا لارتباط الحديد بالخرسانه فانها تريد ان تنفعل معه وبما ان طبيعة مكونات الخرسانه تختلف عن الحديد وكذلك معامل المرونه للخرسانه اقل من الحديد فتحدث الشروخ في القطاع الخرساني ناجمه عن تمدد الحديد ووصوله الي الخضوع - تمدد خارج حدود المرونه من كثرة الاجهاد المتعرض له 

وبناء علي ذلك لا نستطيع ان نقول ان مجرد وجود حديد في العمود - في منطقة الضغط - اي  يتحمل جزؤ من الضغط - ان هذا يحدث انذارات !!!!!!!!!
وشكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم 


_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## silo (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ابونور سمور (24 أغسطس 2008)

*الاعمده النحيفه الطويله والاعمده القصيره العريضه ؟*



سلامعي قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء،
> 
> يرجى التمييز هنا بين تصرف الاعمدة ذات التسليح الجانبي الرابط (Tied RC Columns) وتلك ذات التسليح الجانبي الحلزوني (Spiral RC Columns). على فرض ان العمود هو من النوع القصير فان الفشل في النوع الاول يكون فجائيا اما فشل النوع الثاني فانه واعتمادا على الحصر (Confinement) الناتج من التسليح الجانبي يكون غير مفاجئ. يرجى الاطلاع على الصورة الرفقة لتوضيح ذلك. اما تصرف الاعمدة الطويلة فانه اكثر تعقيدا لتأثير (Buckling) على تصرفه ايظا.
> 
> بالنسبة لموضوع تقوية الاعمدة بربط عمود جديد مع القديم فيرجى الانتباه الى مراحل تحميل كل منهما لضمان مشاركة العمود الجديد في الحمل قبل فشل القديم. قد يحتاج تحقيق ذلك الى تقليل الحمل على العمود القديم مؤقتا لغاية تحقيق قدرة التحمل للعمود الجديد.


 
اوافق الاخ سلامعى تماما على جميع المعلومات كلها المذكوره بأعلاه اولا.




سالدان قال:


> أوافق كلام م. محى بشده
> كلام صحيح 100 %
> 
> * العمود عنصر إنضغاطى يعنى الخرسانه هى الأهم فيه أما الحديد بيتحط لأسباب أحنا عارفنها
> ...


 
ثانيا: اوافق نسبيا مع المهندس سالدان بخصوص الانهيار المفاجىء فقط خاص للاعمده القصيره - بخلاف الاعمده الطويله - والتى فيها نسبه بعد المقطع الاصغر مع طول العمود - اقل بكثير عما عليه العمود القصير.



mohy_y2003 قال:


> الاخ الكريم ابو جمانه / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حتي لو تحمل الحديد الطولي جزؤ في الضغط فهذا ليس معناه وجود انذارات عند الانهيار ,,,, حيث الانذارات هي ان يتم حدوث شروخ في القطاع في في اماكن الشد - التي يتكفل بتحمل اجهادات الشد فيها الحديد فقط - وعندما يكون الحديد تعرض لاجهادات تزيد من استطالته فان هذا يؤدي الي حدوث الشروخ حيث ان الحديد يريد ان ينفعل نظرا لتعرضه لاجهادات شد اكثر من احتماله المرن اي ان يصل لحالة الخضوع وبالتالي نظرا لارتباط الحديد بالخرسانه فانها تريد ان تنفعل معه وبما ان طبيعة مكونات الخرسانه تختلف عن الحديد وكذلك معامل المرونه للخرسانه اقل من الحديد فتحدث الشروخ في القطاع الخرساني ناجمه عن تمدد الحديد ووصوله الي الخضوع - تمدد خارج حدود المرونه من كثرة الاجهاد المتعرض له
> وبناء علي ذلك لا نستطيع ان نقول ان مجرد وجود حديد في العمود - في منطقة الضغط - اي يتحمل جزؤ من الضغط - ان هذا يحدث انذارات !!!!!!!!!
> وشكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم
> ...


 
ان وجود حديد فى العمود - فى منطقه الضغط - تتحمل جزء صغير من الاحمال - كما موضح ايضا بالمعادله - اولا
ثم ثانيا يمكن ان يتقصف العمود القصير بصوره مفاجئه بعد وصول الحمل الاقصى - وهذا يختلف عن العمود الطويل - حيث ان انهياره لايكون مفاجئا تماما كما هو الحال عند العمود القصير - ولكنه مؤقتا ينحنى (Buckling ) اولا ومؤقتا مع ظهور تشققات انشائيه ظاهره للعيان قبل مرحله التدهور والانهيار عنما يصل الحمل الاقصى مستواه - وكذلك يعتمد هذا التصرف الانشائى على وتيره تزايد الحمل مع الزمن - وهذا واضح فيما يخص تصرف الاعمده وقت الزلازل .

تحياتى اليكم اصدقائى المحترمين


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 أغسطس 2008)

ابونور سمور قال:


> اوافق الاخ سلامعى تماما على جميع المعلومات كلها المذكوره بأعلاه اولا.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
اخي الكريم ابو نور / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

الفرق بين العمود القصير والعمود الطويل ده فرق في التصميم - يعني العمود الطويل نظرا لنحافته فانه يتعرض للانبعاج ويترجم هذا الانبعاج الي عزوم وبالتالي فان التسليح للعمود الطويل بيكون اكتر شويه لانه مصمم علي وجود عزوم بالاضافه للقوي المحوريه وهذه العزوم ناتجه من امكانيه حدوث انبعاج له 
وبالتالي فان الانبعاج تمت مقاومته في التسليح الجانبي للعمود الطويل ومن ثم فان القطاع اصبح مصمم لتحمل تلك العزوم اي انه اصبح مصمم لتحمل الاجهادات الناتجه عن ذلك الانبعاج ومعني ذلك انه آمن ضد الانبعاج 
ولو حصل انهيار لعمود طويل نتيجة الانبعاج فليس معني ذلك ان هناك انذارات ستنتج عن ذلك الانهيار - بالعكس بمجرد حدوث الانبعاج والعمود غير مصمم عليه فسينهار فجائيا ايضا انهيار قاصف 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## samersss (24 أغسطس 2008)

اذكر في احدى المرات ان احد المقاولين قام بازاله عمود لمبنى مكون من 7 ادوار
استغرق المبنى 3 ثلاث ساعات ثم انهار انهيار تام

وحسب راي الخبراء في هذا الموضوع 
ان المبنى حاول اعاده توزيع الاحمال لكن بالنهايه حصل الانهيار...


مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## أبو جمانة المصري (24 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم أحبابي جميعا
حبيبي الذي لم تراه عيني الأخ محي
المعلومة التي ذكرتها هي منقولة فعلا من أحد الكتب وهو كتاب للد/مشهور غنيم و الد/ محمود المهيلمي وهما دكتور معتمد في لجان العديد من الأكواد منها على سبيل المثال الكود الأمريكي
وشرحها كالتالي
عندما يصل الحمل الأقصى الى 80% من قيمته يبدأ ظهور الشروخ الطولية(وطبعا سببها معروف من المركبات العمودية للقوى التي تسبب شد والذي يقاومه حصر الكانات-ولذلك الأعمدة الحلزونية تتشكل فترة اطول-)المهم يبدأ ظهور الشروخ الطولية وتساقط الغطاء الخرساني ثم يحدث الإنهيار وهذا الكلام ايضا معناه ان الأنهيار فعلا فجائي
وشكرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 أغسطس 2008)

أبو جمانة المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم أحبابي جميعا
> حبيبي الذي لم تراه عيني الأخ محي
> المعلومة التي ذكرتها هي منقولة فعلا من أحد الكتب وهو كتاب للد/مشهور غنيم و الد/ محمود المهيلمي وهما دكتور معتمد في لجان العديد من الأكواد منها على سبيل المثال الكود الأمريكي
> وشرحها كالتالي
> ...


 
مشكور علي المداخله ونسال الله ان يديم بيننا المحبه يا اخي الكريم - وهذا ما اردت ان اصل اليه وهو ان الانهيار فجائي لان انهيار في الضغط والخرسانه هي العنصر الحاكم والكبر والاهم في هذا العنصر - وحتي لو ان هناك انذارات فلن يكون هناك وقت لتدارك الامر وعمل العلاج اللازم كما هو الحال في الانهيار المطيلي 

وشكرا اخي الكريم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## ماجدان (24 أغسطس 2008)

أبو جمانة المصري قال:


> الأخ المصري جليدان
> السلام عليكم
> الحديد الطولي يتحمل جزء في الضغط حسب نسبته في القطاع وذلك حسب معادلة الضغط.35fcu*ac+.67fy*as
> وأريد اضافة الشكر للأخ سلامعي مع اضافة أن العمود القصير لا يعطي اي انذارات قبل 80% من الحمل اقصى وشكرا


 سبقنى فى الرد م. محى .......... بارك الله فيه 

وانا ممكن أقول كمان أن الحديد الطولى ده مش شايل حاجه لأن أنا بحطه فى العمود لأنى مصمم العمود نسبة عزوم ناتجه من اللا مركزيه ............ ودى واضحه لدى الجميع 
يعنى من الآخر بضحك على نفسى وأنا بصمم 

ويبقى المهندس محى قام مشكورا بالتعليق

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (24 أغسطس 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اخي الكريم ابو نور / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> الفرق بين العمود القصير والعمود الطويل ده فرق في التصميم - يعني العمود الطويل نظرا لنحافته فانه يتعرض للانبعاج ويترجم هذا الانبعاج الي عزوم وبالتالي فان التسليح للعمود الطويل بيكون اكتر شويه لانه مصمم علي وجود عزوم بالاضافه للقوي المحوريه وهذه العزوم ناتجه من امكانيه حدوث انبعاج له
> وبالتالي فان الانبعاج تمت مقاومته في التسليح الجانبي للعمود الطويل ومن ثم فان القطاع اصبح مصمم لتحمل تلك العزوم اي انه اصبح مصمم لتحمل الاجهادات الناتجه عن ذلك الانبعاج ومعني ذلك انه آمن ضد الانبعاج
> ...


 
وعلى هذه الفقره 
أكمل المهندس محى الرد متكاملا وأوافقه تماما 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## حندوسه (26 أغسطس 2008)

اخواني اسمحولي اشارك معاكم والمشاركه بتقول ان الدكاتره كانوا بيقولوا السبب في وضع حديد عامة هوه 
انه يحصل ductile failure والحقيقه انا مش فاهم ده بس ممكن افهم ان ممكن يحصل زلزال مفاجيء مثلا
فلازم نبقي متحسبين لذلك وكالعاده نضع حديد min
الكودات بتبقي عامله نسبة eccentricity 5% as min ممكن النسبه دية بتعمل عزوم علي العمدان وممكن نقول نحط حديد طولي لده كمان 
لكن اللي انا فهمه كويس ان عشان نعمل control on failure
عشان نخلي الانهيار مش مفاجيء بنعمل كانات spiral عشان تحوط علي الخرسانه وتعمل فعلا ductile failure
والجماعه اللي قبلينا عملم شوية تجارب ولقوا ان العمدان اللي ليها كانات spiral بيحصل فيها ductile failure اكتر من العمدان اللي فيهاtied stirrups
وطبعا ما اقدرش احط كانات في الهواء لازم احط حديد طولي عشان اربطهم في بعض 
وفيه حاجه كمان برده احنا بنكلم علي منشات علي الاقل 5 ادوار ممكن نعملها بالطوب لو عدد الادوار اقل من كده
بس مش معقوله اعمل مبني 6 ادوار ويكون مثلا علي طريق فا تيجي تريلا معديه علي الطريق الاقي البيت بيرقص


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (26 أغسطس 2008)

تتوقف اجابة هذا السؤال على نوع الإتهيار وببساطة شديدة جدا


----------



## ماجدان (26 أغسطس 2008)

حندوسه قال:


> اخواني اسمحولي اشارك معاكم والمشاركه بتقول ان الدكاتره كانوا بيقولوا السبب في وضع حديد عامة هوه
> انه يحصل Ductile Failure والحقيقه انا مش فاهم ده بس ممكن افهم ان ممكن يحصل زلزال مفاجيء مثلا
> فلازم نبقي متحسبين لذلك وكالعاده نضع حديد Min
> الكودات بتبقي عامله نسبة Eccentricity 5% As Min ممكن النسبه دية بتعمل عزوم علي العمدان وممكن نقول نحط حديد طولي لده كمان
> ...


 
حقيقة مازلت لم أرى عمود شال أكثر من حمله ولم ينهار أنهيار مفاجئا كليا أو يعطى أى تحذيرات قبل الإنهيار 
ولكن قد يحدث إنهيار فى الرقابى أو أماكن اللحامات مع البلاطات أو الأساسات ناتج قوى أفقيه كالزلازل مثلا أو عزوم إلتواء مثلا ولا يحدث إنهيار بالقطاع الخرسانى ككل حيث هنا الإنهيار لم يكن ناتج عن إنهيار ضغط أى أن القطاع الخرسانى لم يتحمل أكثر من حمولته الشاقوليه 
نرجع ونقول إن العمود عنصر إنضغاطى .......... وفى كل الأحوال المفروض إنهيار العمود يكون فى الضغط 
لذلك نجد الحديد الطولى لمنع الإنهيارات الخاصه ناتج العزوم المتولده عن عدم اللامركزيه والقوى الأفقيه 
وتأتى الكانه لمنع إنبعاج الأسياخ بالقطاع وقد تعمل معنا فى القص 
والله أعلى واعلم 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## حندوسه (26 أغسطس 2008)

انا شايف ان الكانه مش بس عشان الانبعاج الكانه ليها فايده تانيه في الاعمده القصيره 

انته عارف انه نتيجة الاجهاد بيحصل انفعال ولما في سنه اولي مدني تقريبا ودخلنا المعمل وبصينا علي انهيار مكعبات الخرسانه كنا نلاقيها لاما برميليه ولاما واخده كرف من الجوانب يعني الخرسانه بتقع من الجانب وده معناه ان نتيجة الاجهاد بيحصل انفعال طولي العمود بينضغط فيقصر شويه ويحصل انفعال عرضي العمود عاوز يطخن شويه 
اه العمود عاوز يطخن شويه نعمل ايه نعمله confinement نعمله احاطه الاحاطه دية بقي بتعمل cotrol on failureوتخلي الخرسانه تستحمل انفعال اكتر ممكن يوصل الي ارقام كبيره 
ازاي بقي هاعرف ان العمود متحمل زياده 
انته عارف ان الخرسانه بتشيل انفعال اقصاه 0.003وفي حلة الاحاطه بتشيل انفعال اكتر 
العمود عاوز يطخن فيقعد بقي يزق في الكانات ويزق في الكانات عاوز يفتحها غصب عنها تقوم الكانه تستطيل ما هيه حديد بقي وتستطيل لغاية ما يزيد الانفعال بتاع الحديد بتاع الكانه بحيث ان الخرسانه ما تقدرش تشيل الانفعال ده بس خد بالك الكانه لسه سليمه ما تقطعتش لسه سليمه بس عدت ا جهاد الخضوع طيب لما الانفعال اللي في الخرسانه يزيد عن قدرتها هيحصل ايه خد بالك الكانه لسه سليمه الخرسانه هتشرخ ولما الخرسانه تشرخ وتقع السكان يخافوا يجيب مهندس المفروض ان المهندس يبقي معاه سماعه ويقيس دقات قلب العمود ويشوف بقي نزيل ولا نرمم
ونهيل وكده يبقي عملنا control علي الانهيار وقدرنا نحقق الامان لسكان المنشا ونحمي ارواح كتيره كانت ممكن تروح في الخرسانه المدغدغه لو ما فيش كانات كده
هذا هو سيناريو افتراضي مني قد اكون مخطئا 
اخوكم في الله المهندس حديث التخرج /شريف المنسي


----------



## زهرة صلاح الدين (26 أغسطس 2008)

طبعا العمود عضو هام قد يكون انهياره راجع الى التحميل الزائد مما ادىء الى حدوث انبعاج او تولد عزوم على الاعمدة ولذا فائدة الحسابات الدقيقه للعزوم اذا كانت اعمدة طويلةوايضا وضع كانات لتحزيم العمود ومقاومة الانبعاج


----------



## زهرة صلاح الدين (26 أغسطس 2008)

رمضان كريم


----------



## احمدالباشاوي (26 أغسطس 2008)

merci mes frere je suis nouveau sur ce forum je trouve des ingenieur deb bonne qualite baraka laho fokom jami3an wa ramadanokom karim


----------



## احمدالباشاوي (26 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس من الجزائر اسعدني هذا الموقع كثيرا لما يحويه من مواضع مهمة تنبع من اخوان مهندسين يابى كرمهم الا ان يسمو المهندس المسلم الى ارقى مستوى في الهندسة و العلم كافة و صدقوني حتى وان لم ارد على بعض المواضيع بعد تحميلها الا اني لا انسى ان ادعو لاصحابها بان يحفضهم الله و يبارك فيهم و يجازيهم خير الجزاء


----------



## احمد مسعد توفيق (10 سبتمبر 2008)

thank you 
:73::57:


----------



## zaim22 (11 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اضافه الي ماتم ذكره فان استخدام الكانات بالاعمده ليس فقط لمقاومة الانثاء (Buckling) بل يتعدي الي اكثر من ذلك كالالتواء (Torsion) والالتواء القصي ، وايضاً من اسباب التشققات بالاعمده هي هبوط الاساسات ، وكمثال للاتذارات التي تسبق الانهيار اليكم هذه الصوره.


----------



## ماجدان (11 سبتمبر 2008)

zaim22 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اضافه الي ماتم ذكره فان استخدام الكانات بالاعمده ليس فقط لمقاومة الانثاء (buckling) بل يتعدي الي اكثر من ذلك كالالتواء (torsion) والالتواء القصي ، وايضاً من اسباب التشققات بالاعمده هي هبوط الاساسات ، وكمثال للاتذارات التي تسبق الانهيار اليكم هذه الصوره.


 
السلام عليكم 
أزيك يا بشمهندس 

ياريت حضرتك تقلى مصدر الصوره دى ايه بالظبط 
ولك جزيل الشكر 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## فراس الكبيسي (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## newbarcelonar (10 نوفمبر 2008)

والله الجميع رائعين في هذا الموقع الله ينصركم خوكم العراقي المهندس


----------



## المساعد 1 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## التحدي سرت (11 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع حلو يخليك تفكر في كثير من الأشياء اللي لها علاقة بالأعمدة الخرسانية وأهمها حدوث التشققات وسببها وكيفبة علاجها
وشكر خاص


----------



## newbarcelonar (13 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جدا مهم

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (9 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## العريجي محمد (9 يونيو 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (10 يونيو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيراً*​


----------



## leader2010 (15 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله شكرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## ema1900 (29 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه واتمني من الله ان يعينكم علي فعل الخير 
و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## hassanaki (29 يونيو 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## Eyadko (1 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (1 يوليو 2011)

مشكورين على هذه المعلومات


----------



## forfuture74 (3 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم .... اخوان في عمارة الان اشرف على تنفيذها بالعراق والعمارة متكونة من طابق ارضي وطابق اول وطابق ثاني وكانت ابعاد الاعمدة هي (25 *40 سم ) وعدد قضبان التسليح هو 8 بطر 16 ملم (ابو الخمس اثمان ) هل هذه الاعمدة تفي بالغرض . علما ان الفضائات المحيطة بالاعمدة هي (4 * 4.8 متر ) من المراكز ولكم الشكر احبائي


----------



## eng.amani (3 يوليو 2011)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> الاخوة الكرام / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاعمده لا تعطي اي انذارات في انهيارها - يعني لو العمودج معرض لاحمال اكتر من الاحمال اللي يقدر يقاومها سينهار علي الفور وبطريقه قاصفه - يعني بدون انذارات -
> 
> ...


 



معقولة لاتوجد اي اشارات فجاة سنجد العمود سقط ؟؟؟
اذن كيف سنتنبأ بالمشكلة ؟؟​


----------



## مصطفى صلاح الصاوى (4 يوليو 2011)

eng.amani قال:


> معقولة لاتوجد اي اشارات فجاة سنجد العمود سقط ؟؟؟
> اذن كيف سنتنبأ بالمشكلة ؟؟​


لقد طرحت نفش المشكلة فى الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t267530.html
الحل ولست متاكد منة حتى الان
ان تصمم العمود كعنصر انشائى علية عزوم( مثل الكمرات)
وهذا سيكلف كمية حديد زيادة شوية
بحيث تصل اجهادات الحديد للقيم العظمى قبل الخرسانة
وهذة فكرة ارجوا من اهل الخبرة مناقشتى لتصحيحها


----------



## asad* (4 يوليو 2011)

الاعمدة انضغاطية و هي اجزاء ذات احمال محورية والخرسانة هي التي تتحمل معظم ذلك الحمل وهي تعتبر لدنة وليست مرنة ولذلك لايمكن للمنشا ان يبقى شاخصا على حديد التسليح اذا ما وصلت الخرسانة الى الفشل والتهشم


----------



## asad* (4 يوليو 2011)

من الممكن ذكر الابنية الخرسانية التي يتلاعب بمواصفاتها المقاولون في مصر والتي انهارت بشكل مفاجئء بمجرد ما تم تحميلها


----------



## مصطفى صلاح الصاوى (4 يوليو 2011)

asad* قال:


> الاعمدة انضغاطية و هي اجزاء ذات احمال محورية والخرسانة هي التي تتحمل معظم ذلك الحمل وهي تعتبر لدنة وليست مرنة ولذلك لايمكن للمنشا ان يبقى شاخصا على حديد التسليح اذا ما وصلت الخرسانة الى الفشل والتهشم


الفكرة التى اطرحها
ان تجبر العمود ان يكون علية عزوم وكبيرة(عزم الانبعاج مثلا)
وبالتالى تستطيع الخروج من دائرة الخرسانة
وترمى الكرة فى ملعب الحديد ليتحمل الشد الناتج من العزم
مثل تصميم قطاع eccentric
مجرد فكرة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 يوليو 2011)

eng.amani قال:


> معقولة لاتوجد اي اشارات فجاة سنجد العمود سقط ؟؟؟
> اذن كيف سنتنبأ بالمشكلة ؟؟​



لا يوجد تنبا بالانهيار القاصف لكن الاحتياطات تنعكس في طريقة التصميم ومعاملات الامان


----------



## asad* (6 يوليو 2011)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> لا يوجد تنبا بالانهيار القاصف لكن الاحتياطات تنعكس في طريقة التصميم ومعاملات الامان


 
اؤيد الاستاذ حيث ان التصميم المبني على دراسة شاملة للاحمال الحية والميتة ومعامل الامان المناسب وعدم اهمال التحمل التصميمي باضافة ابنية بعد سنوات دون الرجوع اليه او باستخدام البناية لغرض يختلف عما مصمم اليه ( وهي حالة اعتقد موجودة في البلدان العربية حيث توجد بناية في احدى البلدان تم تحويها من فندق سياحي الى مستشفى )


----------



## احمد حكم (6 يوليو 2011)

اخوتى المهندسين المحترميين السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بعد مراجعه اراكم المحترمه نجمل الاتى:
1- وجود الحديد عامه داخل العمود يمنع الانهيار القصف او المفاجى.
2-وجود الكانات تودى الى تحزييم العمود وتحسن ممطوليه العمود.
3-اهتمام المهندس باختيار قطر الكانه وعدد الكانات يزيد من قدره تحمل العمود لما ذكر فى البند الثانى.
وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## kosillh00077 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

تشكر بش مهندس


----------



## ramysilver2004 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

طيب لما بنكسر مكعبات و يبدأ المكعب فى التشريخ تدريجيا هل ذلك مثل الأعمده أم أن المكعب لصغر حجمه بيتصرف بطريقه غير الأعمده


----------



## hamadahfz (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## باسم جمعه (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الموضوع ده ممتاز وياريت تكملوا نقاشه بس هو يخوف شويه ان مفيش علامات للانهيار القاصف ده يعني لو الخرسانه ضعيفه العمود ما يتشرخش ويقع علي طول دي غريبه شويه والدليل انا شفت فيلم عن هدم المباني بالتفجير وفي حاله تفجير الخرسانهوالحديد لسه سليم المبني لا يقع


----------



## عبداللطيف صقر (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الانهيار فعلا بيكون مفاجىء ..لكن لماذا شدد الكود على طول الاشاير على الرغم ان التماسك بين الخرسانة القديمة والجديدة اكيد تقدر تنقل الحمل ..


----------



## القمر الهندسي (21 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع جيدا شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## alrefaii (14 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم جميعاً

استفسار صغير و ان كان متأخر شوي

هل شكل التشققات و اتجاهها في الاعمده تعطي دلاله على اي شي؟ خاصة اني المشروع في المراحل الاولية من الانشاء و لسا باقي مراحل اخرى

و اشكركم على المشاركات الرائعة في كافة الاقسام


----------

